# Career At Sea . . . How do i apply?



## frazer1987 (May 3, 2012)

Hello everyone, 

Wonder if you can advise? 
Im wanting to get back to sea again in civilian shipping working in the engine room but dont know how to go about it. 

Im ex RN Submarine Service and im currently doing Heavy goods and plant machanics as an apprentice. I was wondering if there was an apprentice scheme aimed specificlly at shipping or would i stand a better chance of securing a job at sea again if i applyed to companies once im time served HGV mechanics?

Any advice would be greatly appreciated


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

frazer1987 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Wonder if you can advise?
> Im wanting to get back to sea again in civilian shipping working in the engine room but dont know how to go about it.
> ...


Try this (Thumb)http://www.sstg.org/


----------



## david freeman (Jan 26, 2006)

frazer1987 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Wonder if you can advise?
> Im wanting to get back to sea again in civilian shipping working in the engine room but dont know how to go about it.
> ...


I respectfull you write to the Chief Examineer of Engineers section MCA Spring Bank Place, Southampton, and enquire how you qualify for seatime as a seagoing engineer or rating. I am a little hesitant about your age, you are an ex submarineer RN and yet you are doing an apprenticeship the facts do not add up. THe Rn service which make you at least with 6 years service 18+6 24/27? You are getting a little long in the tooth for an apprenticeship? But I do wish you good luck.


----------



## frazer1987 (May 3, 2012)

Thank you for the advice guys, as for my age im 24, I joined RN just as I turned 17. I managed to get myself on to an apprentice sceme after about a year at a college. Once im time served id like to work back at sea again with my qualification but didn't know what the process is to join the merchant navy. Hope that clears a few things up David. I'll give that a try thanks again Frazer


----------



## david freeman (Jan 26, 2006)

frazer1987 said:


> Thank you for the advice guys, as for my age im 24, I joined RN just as I turned 17. I managed to get myself on to an apprentice sceme after about a year at a college. Once im time served id like to work back at sea again with my qualification but didn't know what the process is to join the merchant navy. Hope that clears a few things up David. I'll give that a try thanks again Frazer


Try this link address to the Chief examineers Section and quote your question. Best of Luck. mca([email protected]) 
BP Tankers If you like such ships often offer careers- Be aware push hard for your tickets ( Certificate of competancy) as a sea going engineer, Conditions and pay may be a little better, and you may be offered company rates of pay and conditions. Do a lot of talking and find out the facts before making your decision.
You may be offered foriegn flag positions, but check the certificate structure with MCA. There may be a scheme where Nationals only can attain the highest certificate (Chief Engineer), and if this is your aim make sure you understand the sea time and article time involved, whether it be in steamships/Motor ships or both? Steam ships are I believe a thing of the past, (basic apprenticeship/ grading as an engineer then it used to be Part A acamedic examinations any time and Part B Acamemic subjects with an oral and hands on experience examination after a qualifying sea time- This could be from 15/18 Months for a fully trained engineer apprentice with a class 4 certicate to 10 years article sea time for such as an watch keeping electrican wishing to take or sit his Certifacetes of Competancy>)
Check where you live? If you are near to Southshields/Glasgow/Aberdeen/Liverpool/ Southampton or Poplar-London then if possible talk to the Marine engieers section dealing with Certificate of Competancy Examinations 1st, 2nd, class exams, and get their take on your prospects, and check how long the sea time and college examination and courses are?

You will need at least a Class4 Engineers certificate and a grading from MCA for any sea service to wards your Certificate of competancy, and be aware the ship must have a minimum sized engine output- I think 750 or 1000KW but check with the MCA. If you stay on the coast and small ships you can then maybe sit for a class 3 Certificate ( This is motor only- and restricted in power), As I say chat around and talk to as many people as possible.
I do not think the MN systen under the red ensign allows rating to obtain Engineering certificates of competancy- But again talk and check this out with the MCA Cheif examineers section, and talk to your nearest Marine Technical College.

Best Wishes.


----------

